# Would like to tell yall a little testimony (little long)



## j_seph (Mar 17, 2013)

As some know my wife passed yesterday morning after a 9yr battle with brain tumor where she never complained, never cried and always said God has a plan.



we were getting the notice they put beside guest book and had to pick which txt to have on it.I read one of em it was 2 Timothy 4:6-8
Only one I read and said that's it. We got her bible to place in casket so I thought I'd open it to same Scripture to be open in casket.

 2 Timothy 4:6-8

6 For I am already being poured out like a drink offering,and the time for my departure is near. 7 I have fought the good fight,I have finished the race,I have kept the faith. 8 Now there is in store for me the crown of righteousness,which the Lord,the righteous Judge,will award to me on that day—and not only to me,but also to all who have longed for his appearing.

At sometime years back she had already highlighted verse 8 in her bible.
 Now it goes further . 
I went to store to get goody powder. Lady used to work there took chemo with Candace and beat the cancer. Some reason I had her and her son on my mind. I pull in and there they set at store getting gas. We Talked a little while. I come home, pull in driveway and there goes the biggest, brightest shooting star I have ever seen. I just go to squalling like a 2yr old.

Then a few minutes later it all comes full circle. 
I was talking with her sister. Candace had a cousin that was best friend named Justin. He killed himself at 17 I believe it was. After that she went and got a tattoo on her shoulder. I never thought about it but.............we told her Justin was waiting on her to go on home. 
 Now the wow factor, her tattoo on her shoulder is a SHOOTING STAR. never crossed my mind till her sister and I were talking


----------



## CAL (Mar 17, 2013)

Man that is an awesome story. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Snackdaddy66 (Mar 17, 2013)

My condolences to you.  Last night I was leaving the hunting camp somewhere around 8:30 and saw the brightest shooting star.  It seemed a lot lower and brighter than all the others I have seen.  I was in Washington, Ga.  I wonder if it was the same one??


----------



## j_seph (Mar 17, 2013)

No telling but that's a 100 miles away and it was in my back yard.


----------



## Goddard (Mar 17, 2013)

Wonderful testimony.   I am so sorry for your loss and you and your family will remain in my prayers.   God bless.


----------



## gacowboy (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow , what a wonderful testimony. God Bless you Joe, Praying for you .


----------



## formula1 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re:*

God is your God of comfort and He came to add peace to your heart.  That's a great testimony.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Mar 18, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss Joe! 

If there is anything I can do call me, you have my number.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that with us, Joe. May God Bless you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2013)

My condolences to you joe. what a testimony sir!


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 18, 2013)

May she rest in peace Joe ....


----------



## speedcop (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Joe. I know it has been a long battle for both of you.


----------



## CAL90 (Mar 18, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that Joe.  It's amazing how God works.

The husband of a friend of mine lost his battle with esophugus cancer. As his wife got her 2 daughters ready for the funeral, her youngest one was talking with her about how she wanted a sign that her Daddy had "made it to heaven", and the song red sky was playing. The daughter talked to her Mom about 'red sky' and said that was the sign she wanted.  Later that evening, after the service, the daughter and her mom couldn't believe it...  the evening twilight sky was lit up red like they never saw before in their lives...  
Also amazing was that everyone else who heard the daughter's request drove home that day saw the same thing.


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 18, 2013)

What a wonderful testimony.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Mar 18, 2013)

My condolences. My own wife was treated for a brain tumor at Duke by Dr. Friedman, who also treated Sen. Kennedy. She is doing reasonably well, but as you doubtless know, when they cut the brain it leaves defecits. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## btt202 (Mar 18, 2013)

God Bless you and Family Joe . She fought a long fight and Won the Battle. God has Plans


----------



## j_seph (Mar 18, 2013)

Michael F. Gray said:


> My condolences. My own wife was treated for a brain tumor at Duke by Dr. Friedman, who also treated Sen. Kennedy. She is doing reasonably well, but as you doubtless know, when they cut the brain it leaves defecits. Praying for you and your family.



Prayers and pm sent


----------



## 308-MIKE (Mar 22, 2013)

Condolences and prayers from the heart to you Joe.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 22, 2013)

God's peace to you Joseph.
.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 22, 2013)

My condolences and prayers.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that Joe. God Bless Brother!!


----------



## sniper22 (Mar 25, 2013)

Your story gave me chills and tears! I am honestly sorry for your loss. God bless you. I will also offer prayers.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## pine nut (Mar 31, 2013)

That is a special "GIFT" from God to comfort you!  I am sorry for your loss and pray God's blessings on you and your family.  Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 31, 2013)

Mr. Joe thanks for sharing your testimony/story with us! Very moving story,on this day that we observe for the resurrection of our Lord and savior I pray this: Dear lord in heaven please be with Mr. Joe and his family and friends today and everyday,they will need your strength,your love,your guidance through this rough time. God just continue to show them your plan through this trying time. In all this I pray in your sons name,Jesus, Amen!


----------



## MTMiller (Apr 5, 2013)

Been following your situation for a long time and praying for you Joe.  May God give you grace and comfort knowing she is in a better place.


----------



## FMC (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm sorry I just caught this thread.  Having just lost my mom after treatment for a glioblastoma, sounds like your wife suffered from either an astrocitoma or gliobastoma.  Late prayers for you and your family.  Sounds like your wife fought a brave battle.  They have to find a better way to cure brain tumors.  They are devastating.


----------

